# atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic



## Bellyboater (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine atmungsaktive Wathose zu kaufen. Ich habe die Extreme von Kinetic ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Hose gemacht? Wenn ja, welche? 

Hier noch ein Link zu der Hose
//http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p8589_Bonus-Pack-1.html

Schon mal besten Dank für Tipps im Vorraus


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Irgendwie werde ich bei dem Link zu Wikipedia geleitet...:m


----------



## oknel (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p8589_Bonus-Pack-1.html


----------



## Bellyboater (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Hat hier keiner Erfahrungen mit den atmungsaktiven Wathosen von Kinetic?


----------



## Drillmaschine (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

... habe woanders im Web gelesen, dass die gar nicht schlecht sein sollen. Bei dem Preis kann man wohl kaum was falsch machen. 

Wenn man nicht grade extrem oft los ist, sicher sehr gut!

Ich wollte auch bestellen- doch leider sind alle Größen außer XXL momentan nicht lieferbar. Erst wieder ab März 2007. 

Hatte Ende November mal nachgefragt .


----------



## Goonch (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Moinsen,
habe mir das Set mitte July gekauft.
Bin bis jetzt absolut zufrieden damit
und ich bin sehr oft los.
Gute Verarbeitung der 5Lagen
und allzuviel Sand kommt auch nicht in die Schuhe.
Werde versuchen auch den Winter durchzustehen.
Mit der richtigen Unterbekleidung wird das auch kein Problem werden.
Wie sich die Hose im Langzeittest verhalten wird
kann ich leider nicht sagen
habe in dieser Richtung auch noch nichts gehört
oder gelesen.
Preis/Leistung SUPER#6


----------



## pepp-eric (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

ist eine super hose!!


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

@Goonch

Trägst du die Hose an der Ostsee? Das wäre nämlich ihr "Haupteinsatzgebiet".


----------



## Goonch (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Bin Meerforellenjunky
und zu 95% im Salzwasser unterwegs.

Ich sag mal ja zur Ostsee #6


----------



## Snapster (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr immer noch mit dieser Hose zufrieden seid? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Set mal zuzulegen, aber wäre froh, wenn ihr mal sagt, ob sie noch genutzt wird und ob sie durchgehalten hat ???

Vielen Dank im vorraus...

MfG Snapster


----------



## Bellyboater (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*



Snapster schrieb:


> Wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr immer noch mit dieser Hose zufrieden seid? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Set mal zuzulegen, aber wäre froh, wenn ihr mal sagt, ob sie noch genutzt wird und ob sie durchgehalten hat ???
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus...
> 
> MfG Snapster


 
Also ich hab sie mir zugelegt und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Ich hab sie jetzt auch im Winter angehabt, mit der richtigen Unterbekleidung ist das gar kein Problem.
Allerdings haben die Schuhe nicht sehr lange gehalten. Da hab ich mich dann für die Simms Freestone entschieden.


----------



## pepp-eric (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

bin mit meinem set nun ca. 100 mal los gewesen und bisher gabs keine probleme. werde nun allerdings trotzdem auf simms umsteigen, da goretex besser atmet und die simms hosen angenehmer zu tragen sind. als anfangshose ist die kinetic samt schuhen absolut ideal.
schlag zu und viel spass damit!


----------



## Goonch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: atmungsaktive Wathose von Kinetic*

Nach 1,5 Jahren gehen die Probleme nun los |krach:
Im Dezember war ein Loch im Neoprenfüssling
danach folgte im Januar ein Loch im Schritt
von durchgescheurten Nähten. :v
Alles geklebt und die Hose ist wieder dicht
bin aber ein wenig enttäuscht. 
Werde dieses Jahr mal für eine andere sparen. |bigeyes


----------

